# How Medical Marijuana Can Help with Sleep



## 4thstreet1

Medical marijuana has numerous health benefits. It can help you a great deal when fighting cancer, glaucoma, diabetes etc. According to the users of medical marijuana, it&#8217;s the best remedy which also offers peripheral benefits. One such benefit of using medical marijuana is &#8220;improved sleep&#8221;. 

Learn different types of sleep disorders and how medical marijuana is helpful in the treatment of these disorders.


----------



## Dan789

I've found it's invaluable as an aid in allowing my wife to sleep.  Even my a Dad who had trouble was converted after consuming a few MJ brownies that I shared with him. (Not all at once)


----------



## rodriguezsmith

I got medical marijuana from a licensed local dispensary that surprisingly helped my mom to sleep well as she was fighting cancer and was not able to sleep throughout the day. Thanks to that MMJ strain!


----------



## 2RedEyes

I recently grew some "Big Buddha Cheese" a heavily indica hybrid hoping that it would help my wife sleep at night. I made canna butter from the buds and trim and we tried adding it to a night time caffeine free tea. It a,ways knocks me right out but my wife  just can't go to sleep after drinking this stuff. It was called "Sleepy Time decafinated peach tea, I don't think it is the tea keeping her up as it's intended for bed time. Any suggestions for a better herb strain to try?


----------



## Rosebud

Grand daddy purple is a good knock out for me. And i am not easily knocked out.  MK Ultra is a good one too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You know 2RedEyes, I think some people just do not respond to indicas with sleepiness.  I personally, have never found a strain that "puts me down".  Throughout the years I have looked for a good indica strain that would knock me out at night, but have not found one.  There are ones that relax me and ones that make me non-motivational, but none that actually put me to sleep.  I find edibles to be a bit better for me, too when looking for something to slow me down and help me sleep. 

Just as a side note, Sleepy Time is a name brand and even though the tea is decaffeinated, not all the caffeine is removed when products are decaffeinated.  It could be that she is sensitive to caffeine and the small amount of caffeine IS affecting her sleep.  Also, how much cannabutter would/could you add to a cup of tea?  It may not be enough for her.  I would recommend her trying the cannabutter with/on something else to make sure the tea is not causing her sleeplessness.


----------



## Surfer Joe

I've  found that edibles have a more up effect for me than smoking, and I have fallen asleep sitting up in my computer chair after smoking northern lights.


----------



## Ron

I tried it too. but for me it is much easier falling asleep when smoking than eating it. My uncle has a sleep disorder and I will definitely recommend he tried this out.


----------



## johnlevy

Marijuana is a psychoactive drug which is used by a number of Medical professionals for the treatment of cancer, insomnia, depression etc. It is used by a lot of people as a drug for sleeping as it doesn't have any side effects but care should be taken while using this. so that a person should not be addicted to this.


----------



## sopappy

I think we're all ignoring the elephant in the room. Go off your pot for a couple days and tell me how well you sleep. I can always tell how good my last grow was by how I sleep. The more mediocre the pot, the less I sleep. A DIRECT CORRELATION if you ask me.
So marijuana is NO better than any other "sleep aid". Addictive, can't sleep without it. 
If I run out, it takes me a week of insomnia to WITHDRAW from non-addictive marijuana.

The ONLY medical value I've see in Pot is Glaucoma and that tremor thing, I've never really seen it "work" for anything else. 

But for a "high", it has got to be one of the more harmless ones. But everything else is rationalizing. And it is far, far less harmful than anything alcohol or pharma but I still think you have to keep your head up.


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:


> Grand daddy purple is a good knock out for me. And i am not easily knocked out.  MK Ultra is a good one too.



Maybe that is why Im passing out before 9 pm every night lately. Umbras Grandaddy cross is my fave of this years harvest.

Happy Holidaze all.


----------



## Rosebud

sopappy said:


> I think we're all ignoring the elephant in the room. Go off your pot for a couple days and tell me how well you sleep. I can always tell how good my last grow was by how I sleep. The more mediocre the pot, the less I sleep. A DIRECT CORRELATION if you ask me.
> So marijuana is NO better than any other "sleep aid". Addictive, can't sleep without it.
> If I run out, it takes me a week of insomnia to WITHDRAW from non-addictive marijuana.
> 
> The ONLY medical value I've see in Pot is Glaucoma and that tremor thing, I've never really seen it "work" for anything else.
> 
> But for a "high", it has got to be one of the more harmless ones. But everything else is rationalizing. And it is far, far less harmful than anything alcohol or pharma but I still think you have to keep your head up.



I am happy to report that it helps with more than glaucoma. MS, for one, cancer for two, I could go on and on.


----------



## sopappy

Rosebud said:


> I am happy to report that it helps with more than glaucoma. MS, for one, cancer for two, I could go on and on.



It only seems to help because it makes you feel better about a shitty situation. And maybe glaucoma and tremors but I just don't get the painkiller thing, Rose. Try having a fatty before your next trip to the dentist.


----------



## Rosebud

sopappy said:


> It only seems to help because it makes you feel better about a shitty situation. And maybe glaucoma and tremors but I just don't get the painkiller thing, Rose. Try having a fatty before your next trip to the dentist.



That is funny you said that, i am allergic to lidocaine so i have had a crown with nothing but pot on board, been there done that, don't recommend it. LOL

If you wear a "fitbit" you will see that your REM sleep will increase by two hours with cbd/thc on board. It doesn't make you sleep two hours more, just two hours of deeper, healing sleep.


----------



## Dan789

For all those searching for relief, pain, sleep don’t forget edibles, and tincture or capsules containing MJ.  
The edibles/ capsules will work more subtly and hopefully allow you to rest, sleep.  Salves made with MJ (coconut oil, lecithin, menthol crystals, bees wax) can provide relief from aches and pains, in my experience.


----------



## Rosebud

i don't agree with you  on it you aren't using it as medicine, it is an addiction. I think everyone that smokes pot is feeling better from it. I think it is all medicine, just fun medicine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Julie, I have trouble understanding what you are trying to say sometimes, but...you certainly aren't suggesting that if you get high from your medicine that you are abusing it or are an addict, are you?  Do you actually know anything about cannabis?!?
​I agree with Rosebud 1000%.   I have smoked cannabis since the late 60s.  I believe that my activity level and general good health are partly because I have consumed cannabis most of my life.  I didn't necessarily use it as medicine, but it had beneficial medicinal effects.  I also reject the idea of addiction just because you use cannabis recreationally.


----------



## Dan789

Seemingly there’s some amount of morality being interjected, which should be up to the adults in the room, how ever they determine to use MJ.
Strange forum for the “just say no crowd”.


----------



## Rosebud

Maybe Julie is using a translator software?


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I sure wish it helped me sleep. Up at 5 AM again from pain. It's getting to where I just can't take this pain any longer. It's head to toe and it just never stops. I smoke 5 pounds + a year and it does ZERO for my pain. It does ZERO to help me sleep. 

Either the entire world is using pot as a placebo and @sopappy  and I are the only 2 that realize it or...... well, maybe we just don't have B1 receptors. LOL Either way, I have smoked 4 joints since 5 AM  (almost 6 am now) and between Med Tree high CBD and Cindy99 and Landrace Afghan and a vape full of lemon OG and my pain is still screaming at me.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to go towards opiate addiction to get any relief at all. I have a giant stash of Percodan that I guess it's time to break into. I was hoping to put off opiate addiction until later in life but it looks like it's going to be required if I am to get any pain relief at all. I'll start taking them only at bedtime just so I can get a few hours sleep.

Sorry to rant but I have no one else to go to. 

The good news is... I'll be saving a lot of money on toilet paper.


----------



## pcduck

julie said:
			
		

> You are smoking cannabis since 60s. It is addiction for you. That's why u are saying this.



lol......That is like saying you're addicted to milk.
Julie you sound very anti-marijuana.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It's awfully damned presumptuous of you to assume that because I have imbibed since the 60s that I am an addict.  You know nothing about me.   I'm not really sure who you really are or where you come from, but it is obvious that you really know nothing about cannabis and really don't want to learn.  So, what are you really doing here?


----------



## EugeneOregon

I find for the medical reasons I use this for that the purified form is the most useful on a day to day basis. Without the terpenes and all the other stuff I find that as a purified isolate Delta 9 THC provide relief from a variety of problems. As an isolate it is not the “high” that you might think although heavy doses can very quickly become uncomfortable.

It really is a good medication. I have heard personally the popping and crunching noise that bones make inside a human body when slapped down on the pavement... it has been a long road lolz but I found a way to purify my medicine because it cannot otherwise be obtained in America, the land of the free. 

I live in Oregon, the land of the Phuckits and we salute the nations capitol 3000 miles away single finger held high and thank our founders for making this a Constitutional Republic which makes this possible.

This is what I turn dark brown crude into. My condition involves the nervous system in a big way and this is what works for me. I suspect severe nervous system conditions (neuropathy and spasmodic) symptoms can be alleviated for MANY like mine is if they had access to this sort of isolated Delta 9 THC.






https://www.instagram.com/redturtle984/


----------



## tcbud

Im with Goddess and Rose, been at this smoking thing since 1970. Don’t smoke it much anymore and have smoked it a lot in the past, have quit once for a year on a bet and never have I felt addicted. Never have I had any sense of withdrawals, and do know what withdrawal from certain hard drugs feels like. How I do feel about smoking less is sad. I absolutely love getting high when my day is over. All the other ways to consume it just don’t come up to smoking it for me. I am not managing pain or any other condition with MJ beyond how it eases the joint pain of my arthritis. I’m also with Goddess and Rose thinking it may have had bennificial medical side effects. My joints always feel less painful after some vaping now. I refuse to take anything more serious than MJ these days.

I would never say it kills pain enough for any work done on your teeth. Owwwweeee! It can sure put a smile on your face sometimes.

Cheers everybody!


----------



## pcduck

Julie Nicholson said:


> what the cartoon doing here ?


​
I was thinking the same thing about you.


----------



## Hackerman

Are you guys certain you're arguing with a person and not a bot?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman, no, I am NOT sure we are not dealing with a bot.  

Julie, what is your purpose here?  You seem to just want to insult people and bash cannabis.  Give us a reason to not believe that you are a bot.


----------



## pcduck

Wow, I didn't even know bots could converse


----------



## Hackerman

I did some searching the other day when I suspected one of our new users to be an AI bot. I talked to HG about it. LOL

Google AI  Bot and you'll find articles about companies that are sending AIBots out into social media to see if they can 'survive'. It is a step into computer assisted customer service. I must admit, I'd rather talk to a computer than some of the 'computer support people' that I have spoken to in recent years. I was a CS tech for Word Perfect before there was an internet. You had to call us on the phone and wait for hours. LMAO

Like all new tech, some people like it and some don't. I think it's totally cool.

Ask them questions like I posted before...

"Why is it that time flies like an arrow but fruit flies like a banana?" This kind of syntactic ambiguity is difficult for AIBots to decode. And, the question mark at the end makes sure they look at it as a question and I presume they are coded to attempt to answer questions.

No offense, Julie. I'm not making accusations. Just noticing more and more of it and possibly seeing it where is isn't always there.


EDIT: Intellebots. Not AIBots. Sorry

EDIT AGAIN: Dang, I was searching for some links to post and they are calling this all kinds of different things, Chatbot is another term. Chatbot magazin dot com appears to be a nice source.

I need to get ready to gig tonight. I'll try to start a thread later on it if anyone is really interested.


----------



## tcbud

I would like that, chat with a bot.
Question mark instead of a dot.
Might make me smile or laugh a lot.


----------



## Hackerman

Wouldn't it be funny if I was actually the bot the whole time. LMAO

Now, THAT would be frightening. LOL


----------



## pcduck

@Julie Nicholson,

Why is it that time flies like an arrow but fruit flies like a banana?


----------



## pcduck

@Hackerman, I am not sure what you mean, so I figured I try it.


----------



## pcduck

Julie Nicholson said:


> You are thinking this because you are !!
> and I think, You are not able to think.




lol....I was thinking that because of your avatar....lol...your thinking isn't working all to well for you is it?...lol


----------



## Hackerman

@Julie Nicholson If you don't mind me asking, what is your native language?

Feel free to ask any specific questions about cannabis. I can help you find answers.


----------



## Hackerman

@Julie Nicholson I can show you many Medical Benefits of CBD and THC. What is your native language?


----------



## pcduck

@Julie Nicholson @Hackerman 



Hackerman said:


> What is your native language?



Is that a question that bots cannot answer?


----------



## Hackerman

The correct answer would be, _Binary. _LOL

I think she is gone.


----------



## Hackerman

@Julie Nicholson   OK, maybe I can assistere. First take a look at this grafico.







The graph will indicate which cannabinoids can help treat which illnesses.

Also, you can go here and get some informazioni molto dettagliate.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3202504/

The medical uses are so wide, you will have to provide more information if you want more detailed help.

I was straight before I used Medical Cannabis and CBD. Now I am a lesbian. If you do not want to be a lesbian, maybe Medical Cannabis can not help you.

I have pretty black hair on my head. I wear sunglasses because I am so bright.

Do you have any more questions?


----------



## olismith95

Marijuana Cannabis is growing rapidly in medical field. It is very useful for cancer patients. Limited doses of Marijuana Cannabis make our day perfect.It feels great. You can Find Marijuana from Marijuana Buds Store. Here you can find different types of marijuana and can also find different types of weed product. You Can also get legitimate Marijuana For Sale


----------



## sopappy

Rosebud said:


> That is funny you said that, i am allergic to lidocaine so i have had a crown with nothing but pot on board, been there done that, don't recommend it. LOL
> 
> If you wear a "fitbit" you will see that your REM sleep will increase by two hours with cbd/thc on board. It doesn't make you sleep two hours more, just two hours of deeper, healing sleep.



hey, that's new... I thought cannabis inhibited rem sleep. I know I don't dream much on pot but when I cut down or run out, my dreams crank up again. I must try a CBD top heavy strain.


----------



## sopappy

Hackerman said:


> Well, I sure wish it helped me sleep. Up at 5 AM again from pain... snipped
> I'll start taking them only at bedtime just so I can get a few hours sleep.
> 
> Sorry to rant but I have no one else to go to.
> 
> The good news is... I'll be saving a lot of money on toilet paper.



Chronic pain is the worst.
Maybe the pot can help with the wait between taking the opiate and you can avoid the addiction part. See how long you can go before your next "opiate break"
easy for me to say, sorry to hear this, Hackerman


----------



## GodzWeedz

oliverblackk said:


> Here i am, a chronic insomatic. I sleep very drousily and feel very unwell like if something happens. I was advised to give a try to CBD Oil.  I feel like this tends not to just go away by itself, so I have great hoped by CBD


I am a Chronic Insomniac also. CBD with melatonin mixed in it works for me. I don't know whether its the CBD or the Melatonin causing sleep. Anyway CBD prices are ridiculous but that was a night time CBD. My Preference is a good heavy hitting Indica before bed. I can sleep like a baby with something in the 20% thc range. Alas, Weed is illegal here and I don't risk growing it because my State is about 200 years behind every other State (See if you can guess where I'm from) Fingers crossed, by this time next year, I will be in San Bernadino, CA. Then its getting my grow on! Peace, Love and Hippie Beadz from GodzWeedz.


----------



## Kreler

Hello, guys, I've decided to start using some CBD oil for sleep but still can't choose what particular oil should I buy. I've read a lot of reviews as https://naturalwellnesscbdoil.com/whats-the-difference-between-cbd-oil-and-cbd-tincture/ but I am not sure that they are reliable enough. What do you think?


----------



## thegloman

Kreler
Buying CBD is expensive. There are a lot of unscrupulous dealers out there selling inferior products.
It DOES work. Research brands closely.
One I know is good is Charlotte Web brand. It comes in different strengths but my experience has been that its better to get the highest concentration you can and stretch it out.
Or, there are some dang fine high cbd strains available. You could grow your own.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, it is a great hobby, grow your own medicine. it is fun and it works.


----------



## PeakSupplyCo

I often encounter people who regularly use cannabis – for sleep.  But what evidence do we have regarding cannabis and its effects on sleep? Not much. Perhaps the most common reason people are turning to medical marijuana for sleep disorders is that it appears to be effective for many. Several strains of cannabis are known to have sedative qualities. THC, in particular, is known for its ability to cause drowsiness - at least we can settle with that.


----------

